# Jalapeño vs. Cayenne



## gator1 (Jan 9, 2007)

In doing research on spices, I noticed that there were very few blends using jalapeno powder. Most use cayenne. I have a couple of theories on why, what do you think - have you tried it? What did you learn/experience?

...my theories: 

1. inconsistency of the product. 
2. color. green ribs? yuk.

Gator


----------



## cflatt (Jan 9, 2007)

gator I haven't experimented with my own rubs so take this for what it's worth. In other things I have cooked I have noticed that cayenne can add heat without masking other flavors if used right. Same may be true for jalepeno, but when I have used them they tend to have a more distinct flavor that could even mask other flavors youre cooking with.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 9, 2007)

looking forward to some opinions here


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 9, 2007)

How about ground chipotles? Same heat if not more, plus a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> How about ground chipotles? Same heat if not more, plus a nice smokey flavor.



Scotty is right on. I've gone almost exclusivle to Chipotle Pwdr. Heat and flavor!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

I loves me some Chipolte Powder...a little goes a long way...


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2007)

I use cayenne mostly in my rubs.  Anything I've had with powdered jalapeno in it had that same smell that you get when you open a bag of jalapeno potato chips.

I am also a big fan of the crushed chipolte.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Curtis has hit on the use of cayenne, heat without a flavor print, when using jalapeno or other peppers it adds to flavor print and can take you place you were not looking for.

Jim


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2007)

If you want back heat (as in the throat) use cayenne..chipolte and/or hab powder. If you want front heat (as on the tongue) thats where the jap powder..white and black peppa comes in handy.  Ideally a good balance should give just a light spark on the tongue with heavier heat toward the back. An overdose of nearly any of it will reach the point of burning the lips..which usually aint a good plan. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Last shipment I got from North Western New York someone included some dried chipolte's in my care package.  I just put them in my coffee grinder (which only gets used for spices) and gave them a spin.  Made the best spice I have in the cabnet.  Great flavor.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been using "DONNI SALI" peppers lately.... they are of Taiwanese orign I think, but hear they grow wildly in Hawaii. I have also heard them refered to as "Saipan Sizzle" peppers.

They're tiny little things... but dry and grind nicely and have A LOT of power!

I have eaten some green (undried) ones in the past that I swore burnt a hole through my tongue just with a tooth mark into the skin. 

Very easy to grow. I grew mine in a 5 gallon bucket. It was about the size of an average tomato plant... with about 50-60 peppers at a time.... constantly produces. I didn't get it inside this year quick enough and the cold killed it... I saved some seeds to start another one in the spring.


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2007)

You got a few spare seeds?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

I have about 10 peppers dried for seeds.... IF I get 5 plants to sprout above 3"'s or so.... I'll give the rest of seeds to whoever wants them.  But I won't even be trying for a couple of months.

I have seen the seeds for sale on EBAY in the past.... but haven't seen them in quite a while.

If you want to wait till I plant some and get my 5 plants, your'e welcome to some. For some reason I have found it takes 5-6 seeds clumped together to get one sprout. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, I dunno. I have  even tried just leaving a single seed in a folded wet paper towel, but it won't sprout unless it is ...again...in a clump of 5-6 seeds.

These are hotter then any HABs I have ever tasted. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2007)

just keep me in mind


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 9, 2007)

Jim Minion and Bigwheel have it right.  In BBQ, I like a small amount of both heat. Prefer the white pepper (a little goes a long ways) for the front heat and cayenne or chipolte on the back.


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 9, 2007)

_Doni sali_ peppers are grown on many islands in the Pacific. They are a bird pepper not unlike bird peppers grown elsewhere. One sees them on Guam and especially in the Marianas. Tinian (Marianas) started a festival highlighting them a few years ago that occurs in October.

I like cayenne in gumbos and similar things where I'm looking for heat  but little flavor. I never use it in rubs because I'm more interested in flavor or heat and flavor, For the same reason (lack of flavor) I rarely use paprika. Though it can be useful to bulk up a rub and I sometimes include it for this reason, imo paprika's flavor is too subtle for smoked meats and it doesn't stand up well to long cooking.

For many of the rubs I make for barbecued meats I like (in various combinations) New Mexico hot or extra hot, Aleppo, guajillo, ancho, piri-piri, aji amarillo, powdered ripe jalapeño (but not the green, though I do use green in some Q and non-Q sauces), and a few others.

I love chipotle and smoked paprika but rarely use either in rubs for barbecue but I do use either or both in Q sauces where I want a smoky element as I do not like Liquid Smoke. I also use them in rubs sometimes for quick-grilled meats where I want pronounced smoke notes but will be cooking quickly over lump.

My 2 cents.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

I've dropped white pepper entirely from the spice collection. Stuff is pungent enough for even Casper to give up the ghost. But did I mention that Chipotle is what I like on almost anything. But, for the bomb I use my sis's home grown in Kalifornia Hab's. Now, they will set you down with sweat coming off the top of your gord.


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 9, 2007)

Ahh, but white pepper absolutely _makes_ mashed potatoes.     Try a little instead of black sometime.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

I also was looking for some more info on the type of peppers I have... and found this...........

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chile-Chili-Pepper- ... dZViewItem


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 9, 2007)

How many are you ordering?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

they would make good gifts for next years santa swap  present


----------



## Griff (Jan 10, 2007)

You know, there ought to be a board rule regarding  boasting about a recipe and subsequently refusing to give it up.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2007)

Come on Bryan.... "Do a brother a solid".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty please Bryan, with sugar on top!


----------



## gator1 (Jan 10, 2007)

To summarize...
Cayenne = 5
Jalapeno = 0
Chipotles = 8
White Peppa = 3
Black Peppa = 2 
White or Black, then Chipotles or Cayenne = 5
Donni Sali = 2
Gimme some seeds = 2
Gimme your recipe = 3

I aint giving out my seeds or recipe, get your own!  (Just kidding) = 2.   

Gator


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2007)

This has been one of the better discussions on the forum in a while.  Thanks for starting it Gator.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 10, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Ok here's the deal. I got some of the Doni sali pepper seeds off of Ebay. Finney is getting the first pack. PM me if you would like some. I'll offer them in 10 seeds per pack. Here's what i ask if you get them. PLEASE USE THEM. Not just to get something for free, or i'll kick your ASS! Bryan.



If you give them to anyone green/fresh.... please warm them of their HEAT...... some are bad enough to take ones breath.


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea!!!!  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jan 24, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Ok here's the deal. I got some of the Doni sali pepper seeds off of Ebay. Finney is getting the first pack. PM me if you would like some. I'll offer them in 10 seeds per pack. Here's what i ask if you get them. PLEASE USE THEM. Not just to get something for free, or i'll kick your ASS! Bryan.
> 
> P.S. Bryan's looking for a recipe to possibly post. :roll:


What ever happened to that recipe you were going to post?


----------

